

Google I/O 2014 Registration Lottery is Open - selectout
https://www.google.com/events/io/registration/gateway/openreg.html

======
msoad
I'm not sure if it's really random or they will rank candidates based on
information they put in and then perform a weighted random selection!

~~~
suyash
They already charged the Card, what kind of lottery is this?

~~~
Igglyboo
They don't want to give away spots to people who aren't actually going to go,
if they pre-charge you and refund later the candidates that register are more
likely to actually attend.

